# beretta extrema 2



## bullardsls1 (Aug 30, 2011)

ok i have a beretta extrema 2 that needs some work . i got this gun last year on a trade and love it  i break it down and clean it after every use . i was putting it back together one day and something went wrong the spring  shot out and i lost some parts i have orderd  alot of extra parts from brownells and i cant figure  it out .i am still missing something  any help will be great . i would like to have a gunsmith or someone willing to check it that has worked with these guns .  please email me at bullard2500hd3@gmail.com


----------



## tom ga hunter (Aug 31, 2011)

https://colegun.com/page.html?chapter=7&id=9&zenid=9174f5536cb83e556dc5c3314447fc91


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought an extrema II a few years ago from an individual who used it to duck hunt a lot, I use it primarily for turkey hunting.  I have had only one problem with it.  I was turkey hunting in nebraska and shot a turkey.  I kept hunting and never noticed (until the end of the day) that the shells did not fully cycle; it did not fully load another round.  All said and done, it needed a thorough cleaning.  I had kept it cleaned and lubed but there was evidently some internal dirt and grime; I took it to a gun smith to have it completely disassembled and cleaned.

My point, with a used gun you don'tknow how it was previously used and maintained; I would recommend a very thorough cleaning.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 31, 2011)

tom ga hunter said:


> https://colegun.com/page.html?chapter=7&id=9&zenid=9174f5536cb83e556dc5c3314447fc91




Ditto.

You can call them and talk to someone who will walk you through your problem.

P.S. Check on my post in "Firearms" about Gamaliels.  If you want someone to show you how to reassemble, take it to the Zone 4 shoot.  There will be at least one gunsmith there.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am missing a part when I put the spring and plug in the spring goes all the way back to where u load the gun . Its kinda hard to explain. If needed I can take pics tonight


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 3, 2011)

If you mean the spring goes all the way through the magazine tube to where you normally push in the shells to load the mag tube then it's the follower you are missing.  The follower is the metal "cup" that keeps the spring in the tube from the action end.  

If I'm right and userstood what you typed then that's an easy fix and a follower should be cheap to replace.

I believe I'm correct on the Extrema II here but all you do is place the new follower on the end of the spring and insert into the magazine tube (follower first).


----------

